# traxmaker



## marcosdb6 (Abr 16, 2007)

Quiero saber si se puede copiar un diseño de traxmaker en paint, word o similares


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Si tienes instalado acrobat con la impresora distiller puedes escojer en el menu impresion del traxmaker utilizar acrobat distiller y lo traspasas a PDF


----------

